# Klickpedale ja! Aber wie kann man am Anfang das Fahren erlernen?



## Head Down (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Bikegemeinde,
ich habe mich für den Einsatz mit Klickpedalen entschieden! Leider ist es meinen Freunden und mir (noch) nicht gelungen mich richtig auf das sichere Fahren vor zu bereiten. Welche Tips und Anregungen gibt es einem Neuling das Fahren mit Klickpedalen richtig bei zu bringen?
Noch eine Stufe weiter: wie bekommt man eine Frau dazu auf Klickis umzusteigen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Marec_S (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du Shimanos nimmst, dann kannst Du bei denen die Auslösehärte einstellen. Das sollte beim Lernen schon mal helfen.

Weiterhin gibts bei Shimano auch noch verschiedene Cleats für unterschiedliche Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten bei ein und demselben Pedal. Eine Variante geht seitlich und auch nach oben auszusteigen (Mehrfachausstieg), wobei seitlich einfacher ist. Die andere Variante geht nur seitlich auszusteigen, die dritte nur Mehrfachausstieg.

Das ein- und aussteigen kannst Du ja schonmal daheim mit fest (bzw. sicher) stehendem Rad üben. Solltest Du nicht rauskommen kannst Du dann ja den Schuh ausziehen.

Beim ersten Fahren damit nicht sofort in das Pedal einsteigen wenn man relativ langsam fährt und auch nicht gleich im Gelände probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (3. Mai 2011)

Würde auf freiem Feld üben - anfangs am baum oder so und dann kommt das Vertrauen langsam.
Würde die Version nur seitlich empfehlen weger dem Ziehen.

Gefährlich wirds beim überzogenem Wheelie, nen zu steilen Anstieg, nem verrissenem Bunnyhopp...


----------



## Head Down (3. Mai 2011)

Was ich habe sind gute Specialized Schuhe und Shimano´s XT Pedal. Pedale sind relativ weich eingestellt.
Gibt es nicht etwas zum spielerischen Erlernen? Was ist mit dem Erlernen mit Kindern? Gibt es nicht vielleicht Tips für Eltern mit heran wachsenden Kindern?
Danke


----------



## basti138 (3. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht wären Pedalhaken nicht schlecht gibts auch ohne Riemen.
Ich meine fürn Anfang damit man sich dran gewöhnt: Nicht stehenbleiben und Absetzen, ich muss erst noch was machen.
Man vergisst es und gerät in panik, bremst und fällt um - der Klassiker.


----------



## Dreh (4. Mai 2011)

Head Down schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht etwas zum spielerischen Erlernen? Was ist mit dem Erlernen mit Kindern? Gibt es nicht vielleicht Tips für Eltern mit heran wachsenden Kindern?
> Danke



Du meinst so ne Art Hindernissparcour, bei dem man um spielende Kinder rumzirkeln muss? Dass ist dann aber schon für fortgeschrittene Klicki-Fahrer...erst recht wenn dann auch noch deren Eltern dabei sind


----------



## RetroRider (4. Mai 2011)

Head Down schrieb:


> [...]
> Noch eine Stufe weiter: wie bekommt man eine Frau dazu auf Klickis umzusteigen?
> Vielen Dank



Also das ist einfach: Schuhe.
Allerdings sind Klickies nur für ambitionierte Vielfahrer sinnvoll.


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Mai 2011)

Der Bewegungsablauf des Ausklickens muss sich einfach automatisieren, sonst stehst du vor der roten Ampel, bist rechts ausgeklickt, kippst aber nach links und ziehst automatisch nach oben wie wild, bumms liegst du auf der Nase und bist nicht aus dem Pedal rausgekommen.
So war es bei mir und vielen Anderen.
Also immer wieder ein und ausklicken üben,üben,üben, denn zu Beginn möchte man immer nach Oben raus.


----------



## FrankyB (4. Mai 2011)

Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Üb erst mal "trocken" auf dem angelehnten Rad das rein und rausklicken, damit der Bewegungsablauf automatischer ohne zu denken statt findet. 2-3x hinfallen gehört halt einfach dazu. Besonders beliebt: Ampel mit viel Publikumsverkehr und stumpf auf die Seite knallen. Danach sitzt es dann und Du willst nicht mehr ohne fahren;-)

Grüße


----------



## CrossX (4. Mai 2011)

Ich denke auch, man lernt es nur wenn man viel damit fährt. Irgendwann hat man die Bewegung drin und denkt nicht mehr drüber nach. 
Der klassische Umfaller wird früher oder später eh einmal kommen. Das passiert wohl jedem irgendwann. Egal wie gut man die Bewegung drin hat. 

Wovon ich dir dringend abraten würde ist, deine Frau dazu zu drängen mit Klicks zu fahren. Jeder sollte das zu seiner Zeit machen und wirklich erst wenn er es auch will und sich sicher genug fühlt. Sonst entläd sich der Zorn deiner Frau schlagartig auf dir, weil "du" sie ja dazu getrieben hast die Dinger zu fahren. 

Viele Fahrer, gerade Frauen fahren halt lieber mit Flatpedalen und sind damit meist weder langsamer noch schlechter unterwegs.


----------



## Toolkid (4. Mai 2011)

Mit den Cleats SM-SH56 (silber) kommt man im Zweifelsfall auch durch kräftiges Ziehen aus der Bindung, was am Anfang sicher nicht verkehrt ist. Ansonsten viel üben. Am besten vor jeder Tour mehrmals ein- und ausklicken, um das zu verinnerlichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (4. Mai 2011)

FrankyB schrieb:


> Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Üb erst mal "trocken" auf dem angelehnten Rad das rein und rausklicken, damit der Bewegungsablauf automatischer ohne zu denken statt findet. 2-3x hinfallen gehört halt einfach dazu. Besonders beliebt: Ampel mit viel Publikumsverkehr und stumpf auf die Seite knallen. Danach sitzt es dann und Du willst nicht mehr ohne fahren;-)



 Viel üben und nur keine Angst vor dem ersten harmlosen Umkippen 

Meine Meinung bzw. Erfahrung zum Thema Mehrfachausstieg:
Ich habe die Shimano Cleats für Mehrfachausstieg. Die Auslösekraft der Pedale ist eher härter (ca. 3/4) eingestellt. Ich finde die Klickpedale ziemlich praktisch. Vor allem beim Beschleunigen und beim Berg Hochfahren. Meine Cleats haben sich beim normalen "Ziehen" noch nie gelöst. Ich glaube, man muss ziemlich heftig und zuerst nach hinten ziehen, damit sie auslösen. Mir ist nur ein Mal passiert, dass die Cleats sich "nach oben" gelöst haben, nämlich bei einem Überschlag. Zum Glück. Wie sich die Cleats mit Einfachausstieg in solchen Situationen verhalten, kann ich nicht sagen.
Das Auslösen durch die seitliche Bewegung der Ferse ist hingegen sehr einfach und mühelos: Ferse nach Aussen drehen und schon ist man ausgeklickt. Das ist die einzige Bewegung, die man spontan beherrschen sollte.

Zum Thema Frauen und Klickpedale: vielleicht mit Kombipedalen anfangen. Z.B. Shimano PD-M324. So hat man die Wahl und kann sich selber davon überzeugen. Die Kombipedale haben natürlich auch Nachteile: man muss die richtige Seite erwischen. M.E. ist dieser Nachteil in der Praxis jedoch nicht ausschlaggebend. Viele (sowohl männlich als auch weiblich) stört es nicht.


----------



## mightyEx (4. Mai 2011)

FrankyB schrieb:


> Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Üb erst mal "trocken" auf dem angelehnten Rad das rein und rausklicken, damit der Bewegungsablauf automatischer ohne zu denken statt findet. 2-3x hinfallen gehört halt einfach dazu. Besonders beliebt: Ampel mit viel Publikumsverkehr und stumpf auf die Seite knallen. Danach sitzt es dann und Du willst nicht mehr ohne fahren;-)
> 
> Grüße



Kann ich erfahrungsgemäß bestätigen. Genau dieses Szenario. Ab dann ging's auch ohne umfallen  .


----------



## F-N-C (4. Mai 2011)

Head Down schrieb:


> [...] wie bekommt man eine Frau dazu auf Klickis umzusteigen?



Gegenfrage, was ist der Grund, warum Klickies zum Einsatz kommen sollen?

In meinem bisherigen Radlerleben hab ich die Pedal-Systeme schon mehrfach gewechselt.

Angefangen habe ich vor über 16 Jahren als "Kurzer" mit "klassischen" Bärentatzen und Turnschuhen. Weil's aber "modern" war und Clickies + Schuhe noch schweineteuer, habe ich mir Körbchen + Riemen an die Pedale geschraubt. Paar Mal mit auf die Mappe gelegt, weil man nicht gescheit raus kommt und wieder vom Rad verbannt.
Bin dann irgendwann doch günstig an Klickies und Schuhe gekommen und bin damit auch gut 1 Jahr gefahren. Wirkliche "Unfälle", mal abgesehen von doofen Umkippern zu Anfang, hatte ich keine, fand das Auslösen schnell intuitiv.
Richtig wohl gefühlt hab ich mich damit aber nicht, dem Einsatzbereich "technische Trails" entsprechend, bin ich dann auf Platform-/BMX-Pedale umgestiegen, und denen auch lange treu geblieben.

Irgendwann vor 6 Jahren oder so hat mich das Singlespeed-Fieber und die Tourenfahrerei (Trekking) mit Freunden gepackt. (Die hatten es so garnicht mit fiesen Trails, schade...) Um ohne Schaltung anständig einen Berg hoch zu kommen, bzw. in der Ebene mit den anderen mitzuhalten, hab ich die Klickies wieder exhumiert.
Hab misch so dran gewöhnt, dass die irgendwann auch wieder den Weg an's MTB gefunden haben und bis jetzt auch dran geblieben sind.

Ich würde mal behaupten, Klickies haben ihren Einsatzbereich, wo sie auch für einen Einsteiger wirklich Sinn machen. Das sind die flotte Gangart (hohe Trittfrequenz) in der Ebene und wenn's steil Bergauf geht. In beiden Fällen ist das fahren mit Klicks effektiver, kraftsparender und angenehmer.
Bevor ich aber mit Klicks in verblockte Singeltrails gehe oder mich eine Berg hinunter stürze, würde ich erstmal einige Zeit in weniger anspruchsvollem Gelände üben.

Zum Thema "Üben":
Naja, mit einem speziellen Parcours oder so kann ich nicht mit dienen, würde aber sagen, viel hilft viel.
Solange ein und ausklicken, bis sich der Bewegungsablauf eingespielt hat und völlig automatisch von Statten geht. Das braucht halt Zeit.

Zum Thema "silberne Shimano Cleats" mit "multi-Ausstieg":
Ich fand die furchtbar. Die haben beim Ausstieg nach oben gehackelt, wenn man aus "Schreck" nach oben rupft und man bin nicht gescheit raus gekommen. Will man bei einem Anstieg oder beim Antritt nach einer Ampel kräftig mitziehen schmeißen die Dinger einen unfreiwillig raus, ohne dass man nach gefragt hat. Nach drei Beinahe Abgängen über den Lenker hab ich die entsorgt und bin auf die "normalen" umgestiegen. Das geht besser und der Ausstieg durch verdrehen der Ferse schleift sich von alleine ein.
Auch mit den normalen Cleats hab ich einige Abflüge gemacht und bin nie hängen geblieben. Ich würde behaupten, man fliegt nie 100% gerade über den Lenker, so dass man die Füße so oder so verdreht. Damit lösen sich die Dinger auch von alleine vom Fuß.
Hab am Montag noch nen (unfreiwilligen) Sprung in's Gebüsch gemacht. Die Pedale waren das geringste Problem.


----------



## mightyEx (4. Mai 2011)

F-N-C schrieb:


> ...habe ich mir Körbchen + Riemen an die Pedale geschraubt. Paar Mal mit auf die Mappe gelegt, weil man nicht gescheit raus kommt und wieder vom Rad verbannt...



Habe die Dinger am Stadt-Bike und hatte damit bislang nie Probleme - weder beim Ein- noch beim Ausstieg. Wobei Straße ist natürlich ungleich Gelände. Für die Stadt reichen die Dinger aber vollkommen aus.


----------



## Tomcat66 (4. Mai 2011)

Head Down schrieb:


> Was ich habe sind gute Specialized Schuhe und Shimano´s XT Pedal. Pedale sind relativ weich eingestellt.
> Gibt es nicht etwas zum spielerischen Erlernen? Was ist mit dem Erlernen mit Kindern? Gibt es nicht vielleicht Tips für Eltern mit heran wachsenden Kindern?
> Danke


 
Ich hab letzten Monat meinen jüngsten (11) auf Klickies eingestellt. Wie bei seinen beiden älteren Brüdern musste ich feststellen, dass das Einklicken das grössere Problem war. Klar gab es beim Ausklicken den einen oder anderen Umfaller. Aber die grosse Story war immer bis beide Füsse die richtge Position gefunden haben.

Hat damit niemand Probleme gehabt?

Ich habs mit ihnen immer in unserer ruhigen Quartierstrasse geübt. Pedale auf leichteste Stellung. Erstmal im Stillstand vorzeigen und ausprobieren lassen. Dann einklicken, 5m fahren, anhalten. Habe sie anfangs vor dem Anhalten immer darauf hingewiesen, sich auszuklicken. Dasselbe bei der ersten Ausfahrt: nicht zu schwer und immer mal wieder drauf hinweisen. Recht schnell kam dann mal der Spruch: "ich bin doch nicht blöd, du musst mir das nicht dauernd sagen".....

Ich selber fahre seit '93 mit Klickies. Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wie das damals mit der Umstellung war. Habe mich aber trotz der langen Erfahrung letztens vor Publikum klassich hingelegt...  

Also: einfach mal loslegen. Sich nicht zuviele Gedanken drüber machen. Wenn man sich erst mal dran gewöhnt hat kann man es sich ohne gar nicht mehr vorstellen!


----------



## floggel (4. Mai 2011)

Den Mehrfachausstieg kann ich nicht empfehlen. Ich hatte mal bei neuen Pedalen kurioserweise links Mehrfach und rechts Einfachausstieg, gekauft als Einfachausstieg. Hab ich beim Montieren natürlich nicht gemerkt. Das gab eine bitterböse Überraschung bei einem Bunny Hop, ist gerade nochmal gut gegangen.

Was mir zur Eingewöhnung geholfen hat, war erstmal harmloses Rumkurven mit viel Stop+Go. Nicht gleich auf eine Tour gehen, wo man 30 Minuten lang nicht anhält. Die Gefahr, dass man es vergisst, ist sonst riesig und das passiert dann sowieso vor der Ampel neben der Bushaltestelle, wo 39817 Menschen warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regensbiker (4. Mai 2011)

ich habe seit wenigen Tagen die shimano pd-m545 mit den 56er cleats drauf und von anfang an lief alles ohne probleme.

Habe es zuerst bisschen lockerer eingestellt zum üben aber da man beidseitig fahren kann und es auch noch mehrfachauslösung gibt, lässt es sich ohne probleme fahren


----------



## Kasebi (4. Mai 2011)

FrankyB schrieb:


> Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. .... Besonders beliebt: Ampel mit viel Publikumsverkehr und stumpf auf die Seite knallen. Danach sitzt es dann und Du willst nicht mehr ohne fahren;-)
> 
> Grüße


   
Macht sich auch bei Anfahrt zum Biergarten vor allen Kumpels gut.  Besonders wenn die Auslösehärte bis zum get no angezogen ist. Also,vor allem am Anfang, auf relativ geringe Auslösehärte achten. Und erst wenn sich der Bewegungsablauf automatisiert hat mit der Härte experimentieren
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt immer wieder zu Hause im Stand üben. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Hammerhai2011 (6. Mai 2011)

ich habe Clickies am MTB und auf der andeen Seite eine eingerastete Plattform da ich mich bergab bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nicht wirklich wohlflühle wenn ich eingeclickt bin. gestern abend bei der Feierabendtour hab ich kurz vor der Abfahrt auf einem geschotterten Waldweg ausgeclickt und bin auf die Plattform umgestiegen. Gott sei dank -
ausser prellungen, Verstauchungen und Abschürfungen ging es glimpflich ab.

Ich fahr weiterhin bergauf geclickt und bergab mit der Plattform.


----------



## CrossX (6. Mai 2011)

Also man kann auch mit Klicks wirklich ALLES fahren. Selbst die fiesesten Downhills sind mit Klicks machbar. Wenn man ständig zwischen Klicks und Flat umsteigt gewöhnt man sich an keins von beiden richtig. Zumal der Halt auf Kombipedalen mehr als mäßig ist, da die Cleats ständig auf der Plattform rumrutschen. 
Ich finde, wenn man mit Klicks fährt, sollte man so ne gute Fahrtechnik haben, dass man nicht ständig hin und her wechselt, oder erstmal noch mit Flatspedalen ein bisschen an der Technik feilen. 

Kombipedale find ich nur für Citybikes sinnvoll, mit denen man auch ab und zu mal in Büro oder zum Bäcker düst.


----------



## Dreh (6. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Also man kann auch mit Klicks wirklich ALLES fahren. Selbst die fiesesten Downhills sind mit Klicks machbar. Wenn man ständig zwischen Klicks und Flat umsteigt gewöhnt man sich an keins von beiden richtig. Zumal der Halt auf Kombipedalen mehr als mäßig ist, da die Cleats ständig auf der Plattform rumrutschen.
> Ich finde, wenn man mit Klicks fährt, sollte man so ne gute Fahrtechnik haben, dass man nicht ständig hin und her wechselt, oder erstmal noch mit Flatspedalen ein bisschen an der Technik feilen.
> 
> Kombipedale find ich nur für Citybikes sinnvoll, mit denen man auch ab und zu mal in Büro oder zum Bäcker düst.



*sign*


----------



## chrisny (6. Mai 2011)

Haha, oder du machst es wie ich. Learning by doing. Also einfach ganz normal weiterfahren wie bisher. Am Anfang 2 mal an der Ampel umfallen weil man nich aus den pedalen kommt, nachher gehts von selbst. 

Irgendwann automatisiert sich der Bewegungsablauf ohnehin so sehr, dass man selbst bei Unfällen mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern aus den Dingern rauskommt


----------



## ICON82 (11. Mai 2011)

Ist alles halb so wild. Das mit der Ampel kenne ich zu gut. 

Rauskommen tut man immer. Bin noch nie beim Sturz hängen geblieben.


----------



## Flatbogard (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich bin jetzt 48 Jahre und seit vergangenen Freitag Besitzer von Klickpedalen PDM540 und Shimano-Schuhen  SH-M 068L. Seit Januar bin ich jetzt 850KM gefahren mit Joggingschuhen gefahren. Die 50 Kilometer Runde am Sonntag habe ich ohne Einschlag zu Ende gebracht. Ich glaube man muss es einfach tun und nur rechtzeitig dran denken den Fuß zur Seite zu drehen um auszuklicken.
Gruß,

Frank


----------



## ICON82 (11. Mai 2011)

Flatbogard schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> ich bin jetzt 48 Jahre und seit vergangenen Freitag Besitzer von Klickpedalen PDM540 und Shimano-Schuhen  SH-M 068L. Seit Januar bin ich jetzt 850KM gefahren mit Joggingschuhen gefahren. Die 50 Kilometer Runde am Sonntag habe ich ohne Einschlag zu Ende gebracht. Ich glaube man muss es einfach tun und nur rechtzeitig dran denken den Fuß zur Seite zu drehen um auszuklicken.
> Gruß,
> 
> Frank


----------



## Kampftaucher204 (11. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Also komme eigentlich vom RR und hab mir dann zum 30sten nen carbon Full gegönnt.
Trotz mehrerer tsd km mit dem RR hat's mich Mut dem mtb schon mehrfach mit den Klickies verhakt....und gelegt

Ist nicht ganz unberechtigt die ausgangsfrage mit dem Training.
Ist was ganz anderes auf dem RR meist bewusst aus zu klicken, als auf dem MTB gezwungener Weise da man an ner schwierigen Stelle aus Gleichgewicht kommt.

Fazit: es geht nichts über Technik, 1. Fahrtechnik 2. Klicktechnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (12. Mai 2011)

Kampftaucher204 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also komme eigentlich vom RR und hab mir dann zum 30sten nen carbon Full gegönnt.
> Trotz mehrerer tsd km mit dem RR hat's mich Mut dem mtb schon mehrfach mit den Klickies verhakt....und gelegt
> ...



Naja ich kann nur von den Shimano SPD sprechen und ich fand die Umstellung echt simple.


----------



## Tamburin (12. Mai 2011)

Unterwegs die ganze Zeit immer raus und reinklicken. Wenn eine Ampel auf rot springt am besten schon vorher rausklicken, bevor der seitliche Fall beim Stehen kommt


----------



## CrossX (12. Mai 2011)

Und auch mal üben mit beiden Pedalen gleichzeitig auszuklicken und das vielleicht mit nem Absprung zu verbinden. Das gibt Sicherheit im Falle eines Umfallers.


----------



## madmaxmatt (12. Mai 2011)

ich empfehle auch, den besten bikerfreund ein paar neue cleats zu spendieren und dafür seine alten, ausgelutschten zu montieren, die haben etwas mehr spiel und sind perfekt zu lernen. natürlich sollten es für den anfang die sein, die in verschiedene richtungen auslösen.

mfg


----------



## nepo (12. Mai 2011)

Am MTB fahr ich mit Flats. Beim Rumkraxeln zwischen Wurzeln ist mir das einfach lieber.

Dafür bin ich kürzlich beim Trekkingrad nach 7.000 km auf Kombi-Pedale umgestiegen. Ich hatte ja echt bedenken. Gerade weil ich ja nun doch schon ein Stückerl mit dem Teil gefahren bin und dachte, dass die Umgewöhnung zu schwer wird.
Dann hatte ich noch die Biler von meinem Kollegen vor augen, der sich letztes jahr mal an der Ampel hingelegt hat. Ich hab in meinem Leben noch keine so großflächigen Hämatome gesehen!

Seit dem Wechsel bin ich ca. 500 km gefahren. Probleme hatte/habe ich komischerweise nicht im geringsten. Was teilweise etwas hakelig verläuft, ist das Einklicken. Jedoch mit dem Ausklicken hab ich selbst dann keine Probleme, wenn ich erst relativ spät daran denke. Ich hab die Pedale aber auch relativ weich eingestellt.


----------

